# [SOLVED] network interface 'lo' dissapeared

## yfh2

I have trouble with my network.

Basically, it comes down to the fact that the 'lo' interface has dissapeared.

It 'looks' as if it has been replaced by 'eth0', and 'eth0' by 'eth1' (therefore, I have no network working now)

I don't know where to look at ...

Here are some ouputs :

```

fanless eb # ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:E6:40:F5:4D

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interruption:16

sit0      Lien encap:IPv6-dans-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

I don't know wether it's related, but here is the udev.rules part that deals with network devices :

```

# netlink devices

KERNEL=="route",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="skip",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="usersock",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="fwmonitor",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tcpdiag",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="nflog",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="xfrm",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="arpd",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="route6",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="ip6_fw",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="dnrtmsg",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tap*",      NAME="netlink/%k"

# network devices

KERNEL=="tun",      NAME="net/%k",   MODE="0600"

```

Any idea ?[/bug]Last edited by yfh2 on Sun Mar 25, 2007 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erik258

first of all, you should try

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo start
```

----------

## yfh2

Well, sorry for not mentionning it in the beginning, but of course it fails because it does not exist ... :

```

fanless eb # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8

 *     network interface lo does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)  

```

----------

## erik258

I can't even find a config option about lo...

----------

## wynn

Have a look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and see if that gives a clue.

----------

## yfh2

Well,  it rather gives a counter-clue ...

I had looked at it, and it more or less puzzles me, because precisely the MAC address is the address of the network card that 'used' to be eth0, and is now 'eth1', despite the udev rule :

```

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0057 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:e6:40:f5:4d", NAME="eth0"

```

...

----------

## yfh2

Well, apparently, that was it ...

I commented out the line, and all went back to normal.

Thanks for the hint.

But anyone explain this ???

----------

